# I want your ideas 125 gal guppy community tank



## McNertney

Hello Everyone,
I am making a change from an African cichlid tank to a guppy tank. The tank is 125 gallons. 72" long blah blah. I am donating all my cichlids to a tank at my work so i can change my tank to a community tank. another reason im switching is so i can have live plants in the tank.

My vision is to breed hundreds of guppies in this new giant tank. i saw a 40 gallon that was flooded with guppies and it was awesome. I have a 30 gallon tank that currently has a good diverse group of about 50 guppies in it. I plan on putting all those guys in the big tank. 

My questions to the forum are... 
1) If you set this tank up, what other than guppies would YOU use in this tank. im going for busy looking.
2) The tank is built around cichlids so i have a bunch of lava rock stacked up in there. Would the guppies use the rocks or just swim around at the top? do guppies like a deep tank?
3) what as far as bottom feeders can i use? like crayfish, crabs, maybe some frogs.

Im not asking for the text book answers, i already read those. i would like personal experience. what have these fish gotten along with in YOUR tank? I need ideas....

BTW i have enough filtration to keep 100 cichlids in this tank so filtration will not be an issue...

thanks a lot guys and gals i look forward to reading your answers


----------



## findingjohn

I have one fish tank that is full of guppys. There is not to many kinds of fish you can put with them. They have lots and lots of little ones before you know it. Look at some bottom type of fish. I am not sure the guppys will use the rocks. My guppys do not.


----------



## iamntbatman

Welcome to TFK!

Edit: I moved my suggestions for your tank to your thread in the Freshwater Aquariums section.


----------



## willow

hello and welcome.
a tank full of guppys.......beautiful.:-D


----------



## crazy4fish

i kept and bred guppies for a long time. i had other livebearers (usually platys) in with them. but unless you also want to breed platys and mollies i wouldnt suggest them. they are just like the guppies and will overload your tank with babies in no time.

guppies are very peacful fish so they would get along with basically anything that wont bite their fins. nothing nippy like barbs. i kept some white clouds with mine and also cherry barbs(other non-agressive barbs would probably work too). i havent had hatchetfish but i know people who have kept them with guppies just fine. and tetras that arent nippy like neons or cardinals would be okay with the guppies too.

and bottom dwelling fish like corys will do great with guppies


----------

